# PICS AS PROMISED!



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Here you are folks....the complete mod pics as requested!

NISMO RIMS
NISMO CAI
NISMO OIL/RADIATOR CAPS
NISMO SUSPENSION (SPRINGS/STRUTS)
NISMO TITANIUM SHIFT KNOB
ECU FLASH UPGRADE
MOSSEY CAT BACK
BREMBO CROSS DRILLED/SLOTTED ROTORS
KDW 245 TIRES

Project done and awesome!


----------



## chris_pequeno (Oct 2, 2007)

what site did you get your brembo brakes at ??


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

chris_pequeno said:


> what site did you get your brembo brakes at ??


They are not Brembo brakes....just the rotors are Brembo. I have a buddy who knows a buddy....you know the drill.....


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Who flashed your ECU? Pics of my baby will be on as soon as I figure out how to post them!! 

Mods to date

Stillen strut bar
Stillen cross drilled rotors with hawk pads
Stillen hyper grounding kit
AEM CAI
Magnaflow exhaust from the cat back
19 x 8.5 RO_JA wheels w/ TOYO 245/35/19 rubber
PIAA ion fogs
Eibach suspension
OEM carbon fiber hood
Custom sport grills color coded
Pioneer Avic-D3 Nav with all the bells and whistles

Ecu flash, fly wheel and HD clutch are next on the list


----------



## chris_pequeno (Oct 2, 2007)

man ive been looking every where for an OEM carbon fiber hood... how much are they running??


----------



## RedSledSER (Oct 23, 2007)

CFH are $650.


----------



## RedSledSER (Oct 23, 2007)

them is some thick tires you got there. or are they winter setups?


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Dlerea said:


> Who flashed your ECU? Pics of my baby will be on as soon as I figure out how to post them!!
> 
> Mods to date
> 
> ...


Technosquare.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

RedSledSER said:


> them is some thick tires you got there. or are they winter setups?


Not winter set up. I got them on for handling. BF Goodrich KDW's. Awesome performance. All of my mods were done with the link below and couldn't be happier!

NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Check this link out for all the NISMO benefits for the SE-R; one step at a time.

NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

hood ran me 699 out of a local shop that has done all my work. ohh, forgot the AXXTION STS on that little list of mine. Be well and thanx for the info on the Flash.


----------

